# simoidoscopy



## capstone (Dec 3, 2002)

what makes a dr. want to perform a sigmoidoscopy as opposed to a colonoscopy? How uncomfortable is the sigmoidoscopy?thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Capstone, Your age could be a factor. On younger folks Docs may just do the sigmoid. I was given the option by my Doc. I chose the colonoscopy because it was more definitive, and I was dangerously close to 40 at the time.







I figured if I had to prep with either one, I might as well have as much of my colon checked out as possible. A sig only checks the sigmoid colon. (Closest to the end of the tail pipe







)Sigs can be done in the Doc's office. I think also it would be a much shorter examination time wise. The prep may not be as extensive as the one for a colonoscopy either.Here is a link about sigs from a good GI site that has loads of general GI info. http://www.gicare.com/pated/epdgs23.htm Hope this helps.BQ


----------



## capstone (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks BQ. I am like you, however. I would prefer the colonoscopy if I am going to go ahead with the prep.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

I beg you to go with the colonoscopy!!!! I just had my first one in August and yes, the prep SUCKED, but the test was a breeze-painless, quick and thorough! I've had 3 sigmoidoscopies and they are painful! I would much rather go thru the prep of a colonoscopy than have a sigmoid! Go for the better test and be reassured that the dr's are missing anything! Good luck and let us know how you do! Feel free to ask any questions, I did and it helped me get thru the whole thing!


----------



## capstone (Dec 3, 2002)

Boxgirl-- The dr. did not give me a choice. I will make an attempt to have the procedure switched to a colonoscopy. i had already heard bad things about the sigmoid. At this point, i will do anything to get me closer to a solution. I just had my appt. with the gastro yesterday and as of today, my symptoms have completely changed. That is so frustrating. Now i have to call the office back. I feel like a hypochondriac.


----------



## capstone (Dec 3, 2002)

Dr. wont do a colonoscopy b/c insurance will not pay for it. i am too young to warrant a full scope, apparently. i will get through it


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

I've had two sigs. The first one was uncomfortable because I was so anxious, but the second one was better mostly because I knew what to expect. Ask the doctor if you can take a Valium or something like that beforehand. That will probably help. I had some pain when the scope rounded a corner, but the nurse was coaching me in taking one deep breath after another -- and it helped. The doctor said I didn't need a colonoscopy because I was young--32 when I had the first one. Hpe all goes well for you.


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

Have you called your insurance directly and asked them if they cover a colonoscopy? I have never heard of one NOT being covered by insurance. It is a very common procedure. No one is ever too young to have one and that should not be a reason your doctor doesn't do one. I had a barrium enema before my colonoscopy and it didn't show a damn thing even though my BM's consisted of blood and mucus. It wasn't until I had my colonoscopy that they found out that I had UC. Not sure what your symptoms are, but they can do biobsies with a sigmoid so that might be fine. However, if they don't find anything with the sigmoid, I would call your insurance co and find out if they do cover a colonoscoyp and then demand one if they do.I had a lump in my breast not too long ago and even tho I am not even close to being the age when you go for them, my insurance company still paid for it and my doctor didn't refuse me from getting one b/c I was too young. Sigs are uncomfortable, but they are tolerable. Good luck


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I find sigs very painful, but I have a VERY spastic colon. I would choose a colonoscopy over a sigmoidoscopy any day!


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

If given the choice I would pick colonoscopy any day as well. Most people I've talked to have said that the sigmoidoscopy was quite painful. To me why go through the same awful prep, deal with something that is more painful, and not even getting EVERYTHING in there checked?I would push for the colonoscopy, to where at least you'll be out cold for it, and that way everything gets a good check, and no pain!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Wow-some doctors are unbelievable! If you have symptoms that warrant a colonoscopy, insurance covers it-I'm no where near the required age to have had the test, but my insurance covered it due to my symptoms-dr's can find a way-I'd find another dr. if I were you.....


----------



## kimmy71 (Dec 13, 2002)

I find the sigmoidoscopy to be horrible myself. If that's what you're having done...ask to be medicated in some way. I've had two sigs and one colonoscopy. I'd pick the colonoscopy anyday but the prep is awful.....unless they've come out with better stuff since I had mine done back in 92. lol I don't even remember the colonoscopy because they drug you up so much you don't even know what's going on. The uncomfortable part of the sig is that it feels like they are inflating your intestines and it causes big time uncomfortableness if you have a spastic colon. I read somewhere though that some people don't find the procedure that bad at all........so who knows!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Yea, I've heard that too-some people don't mind it at all-ARE THEY NUTS! Yes, it does bother me-it KILLS me. I was in so much pain the 2nd time I had one done, I almost past out! I'm sure it's because I have IBS (spastic colon is the only symptom I have). Go for the colonoscopy-much more definitive and you're in lala land so you don't feel a thing! It's wonderful!


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

Just had that done this morning...it wasn't as terrible as i thought...when it turned the corners it felt like a temporary ibs cramp...but of those i've had much worse...my doctor says "you are really curvy" (my intestine)...i said "yeah...im glad i got curves somewhere!"...lol...im a slender chic...watching the monitor while they do it helps...AND BREATHE!!!!!!...my doctor and nurse were wonderful...i hope yours goes well!!!....


----------



## Photo1964 (Jan 18, 2003)

I've had the sig, the prep was the worst of it all didn't get the green bottle down, came right back up..anyway had to report to the Hospital for the Prep. And as always they don't tell you everything about being Preped and how...


----------

